# Plectrums



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

There seems to be a little bit of interest brewing in specialized picks. There are V Picks at close to $4 each and Guitar Moose Picks which are a little cheaper with great advertising. There are DAVA Control Grip. I am a bit of a sucker for this kind of stuff and I must admit I really like V Picks and DAVA over tradition picks. What are members using? Any advice or recommendations?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Another member here sent me some of those Dava picks and that's all I use now. Took more time getting used to the "jazz" size of them than the thickness - but man, I'm all in with them now. Just much easier to hold and hang on to for me.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've never heard it called a plectrum since I came to Canada - I thought everyone used "pick" here ?

I use run of the mill picks for my acoustic playing - Dunlop 1.0 mm Tortex, The Wedge. However I've splurged on some high end Wegen picks for my mandolin. These were $5 US a piece - made of Kevlar, they are super stiff. Sound great on my mandolin.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't call them Plectrums either but If I just listed it as PICKS someone would have corrected me and called them plectrums. Just making everyone happy!! ;-) I use the DAVA picks exclusively. I lose picks quite regularly and V Picks are simply too much for me even though I do really like them. I am not promoting any product here I am just curious if people are moving away from the traditional choices..


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

My favs...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I still use Dunlop Ultex and sometimes Dava Grip Picks for guitar. Sometimes a Wegen for mandolin though usually I use a 3 corner Ultex. Fred Kelly thumbpicks.

Nonetheless, I like to experiment so I have lots of others of just about all the common materials. Plus I've made my own from nut, bone, wood, metal(s), plastics...mostly because I like to tinker with stuff.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I love the Dava Control pick. I'm liking the Dunlop Ultex a fair bit as well.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I keep going back to tortex picks, I like the sound and feel but they keep turning in my hand. Sometimes I use the sharp end, sometimes the rounded part, depends on what I want to do.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

"I got a plectrum in my rectum..." Ah, never mind.

I use a Dunlop Big Stubby pick, but pick with the side of it 98% of the time. I just love the fat, clear tone. Sometimes for single-note, low string riffing I'll use the proper pointed part for greater clarity, but nearly all the time I'm using the side. Love it!


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

There have been a few threads about picks. Here's a recent one:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/effects-pedals-strings-more/49484-picks.html


I mostly use the Dava picks and a 3mm Dunlop Big Stubby.

I have some old & cheap "Steve's Music Store" picks which I've started using again. I find the thin one is good for strumming and arpeggios. I have a thin pick from Domenic's Music store from back in the days when they were on Carling Ave in Ottawa. (I seem to recall buying concert tickets there years ago.) The printing on the pick sticks up slightly which gives me some indication of where I'm gripping it.

I haven't been able to locate it, but there's a bag o' picks somewhere in the attic. (Some toys up there, too.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

This is essentially what I take out to choose from every evening ... obviously I have it organized far better than this. My favorites are Martin Lights for flatpicking and Dunlop white medium gauge thumbpicks. Sometimes I'll go with those green Planet Waves gel picks, I really like the feel and sound of those.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been selling unusual picks for a few years now. I started with the Wegen picks and then added, what is now, the Red Bear picks, and I've added the Blue Chip picks over the last while. For finger picks I offer the Stainless Steel Sammy Shelor picks (quite expensive) but they sound great.

I also have a bunch of real tortoise shell picks that I have collected (but are not for sale.) My generic pick choice are Clayton Ultem picks around 1.2 mm I have even a few hundred with my store logo on them. They were the bluegrass pick of choice for many years. I still like them.

A buddy of mine calls his pocket full of picks his "tone controls" for acoustic playing. Probably the best description going.

You can mess around with picks and have a lot of fun without going into hock.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Morkolo said:


> This is essentially what I take out to choose from every evening ... obviously I have it organized far better than this. My favorites are Martin Lights for flatpicking and Dunlop white medium gauge thumbpicks. Sometimes I'll go with those green Planet Waves gel picks, I really like the feel and sound of those.



See, my wife just would not understand this...I do.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I like the shape of Golden Gate picks but the material makes guitars sound too bassy.

One of the new pick makers in the US Gravity Picks was giving away free picks-I emailed him and asked if he could make me one in the Golden Gate shape. He did and sent one to me in Red Acrylic-best pick I own for acoustic.

They are priced approx the same as V picks.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Jim DaddyO said:


> See, my wife just would not understand this...I do.


Hey Jim my wife's shoe closet looks like Morkolo's pick pic. We all have our obsessions.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just got my order of TUSQ picks. Even the lightest of the 3 is pretty stiff. I'm digging it and the medium one so far. Not as bright as I expected, somewhat like an Ultex but easier to grip due to the raiser lettering.

Wish they'd make a 3 corner one, as that's what I use on mandolin, tenor banjo, and sometimes on guitar.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Gary787 said:


> Hey Jim my wife's shoe closet looks like Morkolo's pick pic. We all have our obsessions.


Actually I used to go through this many in about the run of a year until I stopped loaning my picks out and started putting them in my spare tackle box cases, I haven't lost any since. Most of these were purchased in small portions, basically where all of my "coffee break" money went to.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

After my first show in Japan my little tin of Dunlop 1.0 mm nylon plectrums went missing. I had to go out the next day to replace them and was shocked to find they were about $1.50 a piece!!

Recently switched to Dunlop Ultex .60 mm. I love the feel and sound of them, the only issue I have is that after a couple of pick slides they crack and become unusable.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

hardasmum said:


> After my first show in Japan my little tin of Dunlop 1.0 mm nylon plectrums went missing. I had to go out the next day to replace them and was shocked to find they were about $1.50 a piece!!
> 
> Recently switched to Dunlop Ultex .60 mm. I love the feel and sound of them, the only issue I have is that after a couple of pick slides they crack and become unusable.


That is when you are supposed to flick it to the audience and take a new one that has been gaffer taped to the mic stand.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

One more thing. Conan the Librarian tells me that the plural is actually "plectra".


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> I've been selling unusual picks for a few years now.


Hmm, maybe I should check those out.
I like trying some different picks...



Mooh said:


> Just got my order of TUSQ picks. Even the lightest of the 3 is pretty stiff. I'm digging it and the medium one so far. Not as bright as I expected, somewhat like an Ultex but easier to grip due to the raiser lettering.
> 
> Wish they'd make a 3 corner one, as that's what I use on mandolin, tenor banjo, and sometimes on guitar.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I got a Tusq pick free via another site, where they offered some free picks.
I like it, but it wouldn't be my first choice.
Some people apparently find them slippery--and I can see that depending on how you hold your pick.
But held the "standard" way they are fine.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Tusq pick isn't slippery compared to most picks. The raised lettering really helps prevent that. Of the 3 weights, I prefer the A1, the lightest, which is very much like a medium Ultex. I would love to see a 3 corner style one, and such a thing would sell on the mandolin market too.

Products*&*Ordering - Graph Tech

Peace, Mooh.

Edit...Emailed GraphTech to enquire about pick shapes. Will report if there's an interesting reply.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

For the last decade or so I've pretty much only used the round end of a regular Fender Heavy but think I may be missing the boat, seems like an inexpensive way to change your tone. Thanks for the tips, methinks some experimentation is in order.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've tried a number of different picks over the years, mostly just out of curiosity including some bone, tusc, stone, and a coin sanded down to shape.

I keeps coming back to a standard plastic pick around .80.

I get them in bulk with my name on them. Cheap, plentiful and consistent.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Just a note on Fender celluloid picks made in the last 5 years or so. They are now made in China and are crap. They do have an interesting scratchy tone but in general sound muffled, cardboardish compared to the older ones made for them by D'Andrea. I recently got a half gross of older, probably 20 year old D'Andrea and Pickboy celluloids that were languishing away in a small store. They sounded real nice on my brother in law's acoustic but he usually uses those rare Adamas carbon fiber picks since he loves Jerry Garcia.

I probably have around 500 picks of various makes and materials but good celluloid picks should always have a place.


----------

